
Earth and Civilization in Macroscope - tosh
http://blog.longnow.org/02018/05/29/overview-earth-and-civilization-in-macroscope/
======
tosh
The images are breathtaking (scroll down!) video:
[http://longnow.org/seminars/02018/may/22/overview-earth-
and-...](http://longnow.org/seminars/02018/may/22/overview-earth-and-
civilization-macroscope/)

